# Rock fish, scallop and beef rib



## motolife313 (Aug 12, 2018)

Fresh 6 pound fish and 1 super good scallop, was in new seasons looking for more whole fish and spot this really thick marbled up short rib. Gota be 1/2” and 7.99 so it was a good deal. Scallop was 32$ a pound. I wanna try wincos again. There’s are much cheaper they only took 30 minutes. Smoking with alder and oak. More pics coming


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2018)

Sweet. How much did the scallop cost?  I really like them. I’d like to smoke some


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Sweet. How much did the scallop cost?  I really like them. I’d like to smoke some


32.00 a pound.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> 32.00 a pound.


Is that a 1 pound scallop?


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Is that a 1 pound scallop?


 probably not but 32.00 a pound anywhoo!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> probably not but 32.00 a pound anywhoo!


Whatever.


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 12, 2018)

.13 of a pound


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

Say what? Motolife313 says 32.00 a pound, read the post.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> .13 of a pound


Thanks. That scallop looks great. Now I’m drooling for one


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

Math, A necessity in our lives!!!!!!


----------



## motocrash (Aug 12, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Sweet. How much did the scallop cost? I really like them. I’d like to smoke some





MeatSkull said:


> Say what? Motolife313 says 32.00 a pound, read the post.










MeatSkull said:


> Math, A necessity in our lives!!!!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2018)

motocrash said:


> View attachment 373588


Lol.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 12, 2018)

moto,good looking meal and nice bucket mouth Rock Fish.Was it caught or bought?


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 12, 2018)

Motocrash it was actually 32.95 a pound and about 4 something’s a pound. Bought for about 28$

The short rib was super good but wasn’t real blown away with the rock fish.i wanna try bass or trout next time. Maybe get my fishing license so I do have to pay high prices. I live  next to washougal river  and it’s got lots of salmon. My friend used to catch like 3 each time he went


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2018)

How did you cook the short rib?


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 12, 2018)

Put bbq suace on it and Smoked it with the fish at 80-250 degrees. Smoked with alder and oak. I don’t check temp just go by looks or time. The fish and rib took same amount of time. They cooked in 2.5 hours. That’s another reason to smoke fish is because it doesn’t take that long so I could do it after work. I get off at 4:30 or so


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 13, 2018)

motocrash said:


> View attachment 373588


Howdy Professor!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 13, 2018)

ML313, Yummy ! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2018)

Excellent looking meal!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 13, 2018)

Mighty tasty looking Moto.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks good from my house,why did you take the head off? Likes
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 13, 2018)

I could eat that with no problem awesome looking meal.

Warren


----------

